# This Town Is Paying Big Bucks to Lure Residents.



## Robert59 (Nov 22, 2022)

Italian town of Presicce is trying to combat depopulation by offering $30K to move there.

If you've been mulling a relocation, there's a sunny spot in Italy that beckons, with big bucks to sweeten the pot. Per CNN, the town of Presicce, located in the country's southern Puglia region, is offering interested parties around $30,000 to scoop up an empty residence, renovate it, and become a local. Homes that qualify for the promotion (all built before 1991) go for about $500 per 10 square feet—meaning buyers can purchase a 540-square-foot home that needs some TLC for a little more than $25,000.

https://www.newser.com/story/328162/this-italian-town-will-hand-you-30k-to-move-there.html


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 22, 2022)

I've seen ads of other towns,in Italy, that will sell you a house for $1.00.  In fact, a young couple I know of, bought one of those.  However, I have heard that they generally do not like Americans and can give them a hard time.  This young couple needed permits so went to Town Hall for a permit to repair a sky light.  

The Town insisted they had no sky light.  Well, then they needed a permit for some other repair but the Town would only give them one permit at a time.   It took them a number of years and I think they are still working on it.  SO, be prepared, ask a lot of questions, and do your homework.  It could be a fantastic experience!


----------



## caroln (Nov 22, 2022)

I've heard of houses being given away for free in Sicily, but there's a drawback.  It has to be renovated within 3 years and I think there's a sizable chunk of money due upfront that is refunded once the renovations are complete.  I suppose your upfront money is history if you don't get the reno done in time.  Always a catch!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 22, 2022)

They talk funny there.


----------



## caroln (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 26, 2022)

Makes you wonder when a place has to pay you to live there …no thanks


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Sounds nice, but I can't leave Paradise.


----------

